
WordPress.com Just Read My Mind - PebblesRox
https://bancosfamilypracticeblog.wordpress.com/2018/05/24/wordpress-just-read-my-mind/
======
PebblesRox
Seriously, does anyone know if WordPress.com had a way of knowing that it was
a good time to show the pop-up? I'm not sure if I can reproduce it now that
I've installed the add-on.

